# Looking for a Maltese puppy in NYC



## Powder12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Does anyone know of Any good breeders where I can get a male Maltese puppy in NYC .doing my research and finding alot of puppy mills that I really want to stay clear of. Just recently lost my 3 month old Maltese to heart failure due to a grade 5.5 heart murmur and looking for another puppy to try to fill the void left in hour home and hearts.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So sorry for the loss of your puppy. You might try these two breeder lists: 

USA BREEDER'S

American Maltese Association Breeder Referral


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry. I don't know any breeders,maybe a rescue? Petfinders,they also get puppies..


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your puppy. I understand how important it is to you after what you've been through to get a healthy puppy. 

There are no reputable breeders in NYC. If you want a puppy closeby, there is:

Chrisman Maltese in PA (you might PM members Snowbody or Mom2Bijou)
Josymir Maltese in PA
Beverly Quilliam in PA

If you are willing to go far, I would recommend Shinemore in Korea. I have had my fluff from Shinemore for a year, and she is just the absolute sweetest and is so robust healthwise. She never seems to have even a remotely off day. (KNOCK ON WOOD.)

Good luck!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

princessre said:


> I'm so sorry about your puppy. I understand how important it is to you after what you've been through to get a healthy puppy.
> 
> There are no reputable breeders in NYC. If you want a puppy closeby, there is:
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup:I agree...locally you might want to check out:
Chrisman Maltese in PA 
Josymir Maltese in PA
Beverly Quilliam in PA


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss. So heartbreaking. Happy that you came here and are steering clear of puppy mills and pet shops. Sophia mentioned a few breeders. If you check the AMA list you'll find some others. I think that Bevway was one. I don't think she has a website but I seem to recall her showing at Nationals in Atlanta. If you do want to go the adoption route there's Metropolitan Maltese Rescue: Metropolitan Maltese Rescue and another rescue that often gets Maltese: Welcome to Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs Hope we can help you. Look around the site here. There is a post "where did you get your Maltese from" and you can always PM someone to ask more info.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I forgot to say, please do not buy without a bile acid test.

And also, Bev of Bevway Maltese told me that she offers lifetime congenital guarantee. Which I have never heard of from any other breeder. But, still get the bile acid test before purchasing.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Powder12 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the great replies and condolences hopefully i find a pup soon so we can be happy again


----------



## Powder12 (Dec 14, 2010)

In case anyone was wondering here is a picture of Powder


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Powder12 said:


> In case anyone was wondering here is a picture of Powder
> View attachment 92480


 

What a little cutie pie! I'm so sorry for your loss. You have gotten some information from here.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww powder was so cute may his little soul rest in peace.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Powder. I also came here after the loss of my young baby & was very fortunate to get educated, learn & find another baby who warmed my heart again. Good luck with your search, there is a wealth of excellent information here.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

im so sorry for your loss!! Powder was a cutie pie!! I wish you best of luck..i am sure you will find your next perfect baby..hope to see you around SM!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. Powder was soooooooo adorable and I know that you heart must be aching for him. Please do talk to the reputable breeders that have been mentioned and go to the 2 lists that Tina provided. Be patient and willing to wait for just the right new fluff.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, Powder was so adorable, I am so sorry for your loss. You will be able to find a darling little one. Good luck and let us know when you find the one!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Powder was adorable. Just wanted to mention that I got Tyler when he was 8 months old so still a puppy but not a really young one. He knock on wood is healthy and happy and much of the training was done already. Just saying that because often breeders hold pups for show and if they aren't quite show material they are then sold as pets. I love having a "teenager." Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

If you are open to rescue, we adopted our maltese through Application Process - Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs and we had a great experience with them. They don't post all the dogs on the site, so if you don't see any maltese there, don't let that deter you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Queso Blanco is just precious!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a sweet pie little Powder was - so sad that he left this world so young  I am so sorry to hear of your loss and look forward to hearing how your quest for a new family member is going...


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

I got Pepper through Shih Tzus& Furbabies Rescue. He is the best thing that ever happened to me. 

The folks at the rescue really ask pertinent questions and found the dog that was perfect for me. I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Welcome to SM!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

3 months is simply too young to lose a puppy. . .so sad with you!
I hope a good breeder can spare you more grief! Blessings to you and . . .
Welcome to SM


----------

